# Needle in a haystack



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 31, 2014)

Found these under a ton of nos 105gauge spokes in a velveeta box. An important piece to my war bike puzzle.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2014)

gotta love pleasant surprizes.....


----------



## Duchess (Dec 31, 2014)

Funny how those things hide in boxes (ahem). I found one of those in a box of tissues on an ex's dresser. Two in case the motor burns out in the first, I guess.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 31, 2014)

I guess it's meant to be Joe.  That's pretty cool.


----------

